# emerge fehler: media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.22-r1

## Gladdle

Wie schon geschrieben lässt sich sane-backends (und ein paar andere) nicht installieren. Hier die build.log. Bislang habe ich alles versucht:

revdep-rebuild

update-etc

googeln....

Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, was habe ich falsch gemacht? Hier noch meine aktuelle emerge --info.

----------

## Robmaster

Du kannst den fehler umgehen indem du in die datei /etc/portage/package.use

media-gfx/sane-backends -v4l einträgst. Jetzt sollte es funktionieren.

Gruß

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Wie schon geschrieben lässt sich sane-backends (und ein paar andere) nicht installieren. Hier die build.log. Bislang habe ich alles versucht:
> 
> revdep-rebuild
> 
> update-etc
> ...

 

Du machst garnix falsch... Zu dem Problem gibts schon seit Wochen ein Bugreport.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356919

----------

## Gladdle

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Als temporaere Lösung ist es in Ordnung, aber selbst das neu emergen von "libv4l" hat nichts gebracht um das Problem dauerhaft zu entfernen.

Nun macht kde-base/marble-4.6.4 Probleme: build.log. Hat hier jemand eine Idee?

----------

## franzf

Welche gpsd-Version ist installiert?

----------

## Gladdle

 *Quote:*   

> *  sci-geosciences/gpsd
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.96
> 
>       Latest version installed: 2.96
> ...

 

Auch nach dem neu emergen dieses Packetes bringt Marble noch Fehler.

Ich habe den Post mit dem Bug erst jetzt gelesen, gut zu wissen. Ich werde es dann mal temporär in der package.use behalten.

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal den Inhalt von /usr/include/libgpsmm.h posten? (Rein aus Interesse)

Ich hab grad mal gpsd-2.95-r1 installiert, und in der Datei exisitieren die Funktionen in der Form, wie es marble will - Downgrade sollte also helfen.

// edit:

Yepp, hab grad noch die 2.96 installiert - der Konstruktor ohne Parameter existiert nur wenn __UNUSED__ definiert ist, open() gibts gar nimmer.

Also: 2.95-r1 installieren und nen Bugreport aufmachen, dass marble-4.6.4 genau diese Version benötigt.

// edit2:

Bugreport existiert schon  :Smile: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367571

----------

## Robmaster

Auch diesen fehler kannst du umgehen.

Einfach in die package.use kde-base/marble-4.6.4 -gps eintragen.

emerge -C gpsd && emerge marble

----------

## franzf

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> Auch diesen fehler kannst du umgehen.
> 
> Einfach in die package.use kde-base/marble-4.6.4 -gps eintragen.
> 
> emerge -C gpsd && emerge marble

 

Klar, wenn es Probleme mit einem bestimmten USE-Flag gibt, kann man das immer abschalten. Weg des geringsten Widerstands...

Aber gerade in diesem Fall ist die Lösung doch recht leicht: gpsd aus der package.keywords rausnehemn, bzw. die 2.96 masken.

Man könnte sich aber auch an der potentiellen Lösung auf bugs.gentoo.org beteiligen  :Smile: 

----------

## Robmaster

Hast schon recht, aber wenn er kein GPS support in marbel wünscht brauch er auch keine pakete maskieren. Also ich setzte nur die flags , die ich auch wirklich benötige.

----------

## Gladdle

Ich war krank über das Wochenende daher die späte Antwort.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kannst du mal den Inhalt von /usr/include/libgpsmm.h posten? (Rein aus Interesse)

 

Hier bitte sehr: http://phpmygentoo.rainyday-productions.de/acer-aspire-9920g/libgpsmm.h.txt

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> Auch diesen fehler kannst du umgehen.
> 
> Einfach in die package.use kde-base/marble-4.6.4 -gps eintragen.

 

Habe ich gemacht, funktioniert nun, vielen Dank!

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> Hast schon recht, aber wenn er kein GPS support in marbel wünscht brauch er auch keine pakete maskieren. Also ich setzte nur die flags , die ich auch wirklich benötige.

 

Ich habe an dem Notebook aber eine GPS Maus dran  :Wink: 

----------

